# My 12x12x18 exo terra viv



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

This is just pics of my very small (about 10 gal) exo terra viv. It doesn't contain any frogs. Perhaps one day it will though. 










































Any thoughts/suggestions would be apreciated. Any thoughts on what would be able to live in it thanks.


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

great tank mate


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

thanx mate.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats a really nice tank....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

thats a great brom you are hiding with the vine,maybe move it out so you can see it better


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

frogparty said:


> thats a great brom you are hiding with the vine,maybe move it out so you can see it better


I agree with this...

Its gorgeous, get it out in the open where we can all enjoy it...

Is it Vriesea fenestralis?

Looks like it...

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I take that back, at second glance it looks more like Vriesea hieroglyphica hmmm

Let me know, cause i wants one haha.

Richie


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Very nice! Looks bigger than 10 gallons. What'd you do to attach your background panels?


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

R1ch13 said:


> I take that back, at second glance it looks more like Vriesea hieroglyphica hmmm
> 
> Let me know, cause i wants one haha.
> 
> Richie


Lol yeah its Vriesea hieroglyphica. I might move it but there isn't much room lol. 

Thanx for the comments everyone.

Ray


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

ClintonJ said:


> Very nice! Looks bigger than 10 gallons. What'd you do to attach your background panels?


I glued them on with silicone.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

that heiroglyphica will get LARGE too big for that viv.... you should send it to me 
Seriously though it will outgrow that viv.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> that heiroglyphica will get LARGE too big for that viv.... you should send it to me
> Seriously though it will outgrow that viv.


Lol yeah I know. I dnt know if it will survive if it does and grows big i'll take it out.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

ray1taylor said:


> Lol yeah I know. I dnt know if it will survive if it does and grows big i'll take it out.


We could set up a trade if you like 

They can grow up to 50cm across although it probs wont get that huge in a tank...

Ive got a fair amount of broms you could choose from all sizes, pups full growns etc...

PM me if your interested at all..

Richie


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice and simple i like it. sweet little broms too.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Julio said:


> nice and simple i like it. sweet little broms too.


Thanks man.


----------



## RedEyedFreak (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey im going to be making a Live vivarium for the first time and was wondering about the plants u used. I have the same tank and i really like the Vriesea but will it get to big??? if it does can i trim it? Also what are some other good plants for this size of vivarium? Thx


----------

